# PC Games 10/14 mit genialer Vollversion Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon + Titelstory Raven's Cry + extra-vielen Reports



## Petra_Froehlich (19. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 10/14 mit genialer Vollversion Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon + Titelstory Raven's Cry + extra-vielen Reports* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 10/14 mit genialer Vollversion Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon + Titelstory Raven's Cry + extra-vielen Reports


----------



## haep2 (19. September 2014)

Eine Frage in Anlehnung an den aktuellen Abo Newsletter:
Weiß jemand wobei es sich bei "sogenannten Standardseiten" im Heft handelt?


----------



## bigkosy (20. September 2014)

Gerade das neue Heft angesehen und bin doch enttäuscht. Postiv ist, dass es diesmal immerhin 130 Seiten sind. Aber wenn ich mir mal die Vorschau aus Heft 09/14 auf das Heft ansehe und mit dem aktuellen Heft vergleiche fällt mir folgendes auf:

TEST zu Wasteland 2 angekündigt: nicht im Heft
TEST zu FIFA 15 angekündigt: mmh, auch nicht im Heft
TEST zu Die Sims 4 angekündigt: juhu, tatsächlich im Heft vertreten
TEST zu Stronghold Crusader 2 angekündigt: kann ich im Heft nicht finden

Also sind von vier angekündigten Test "nur" einer tatsächlich abgedruckt und die anderen drei nicht mal als Vorschau vorhanden. Würde sagen das ist wenig erfreulich. Bin gespannt ob sie im nächsten Heft nachgereicht werden (bin wegen der massiven Werbung und der damit verbundenen Langsamkeit des Seitenaufbaus selten auf der Homegape) oder einfach weggelassen werden. Auch dass der BF4: Black Flag-Klon "Raven's Cry" das "Highlight" des Heftes ist finde ich eher naja. Aber zumindest sind die Videos diesmal im Vergleich zum Heft erfreulich.

PS: nächstes Mal alsTest angekündigt:
Civ-Beyond Earth, The Evil Within, Ryse, Raven's Cry, Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel und Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten. Mal sehen ob da die Quote besser als 25% ausfällt .


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. September 2014)

bigkosy schrieb:


> Gerade das neue Heft angesehen und bin doch enttäuscht. Postiv ist, dass es diesmal immerhin 130 Seiten sind. Aber wenn ich mir mal die Vorschau aus Heft 09/14 auf das Heft ansehe und mit dem aktuellen Heft vergleiche fällt mir folgendes auf:
> 
> TEST zu Wasteland 2 angekündigt: nicht im Heft
> TEST zu FIFA 15 angekündigt: mmh, auch nicht im Heft
> ...



Wir sind immer darauf angewiesen, wann uns die Publisher die fertigen Testversionen zukommen lassen.
Leider geschieht das nicht immer rechtzeitig, so dass geplante Tests nicht mehr bis zur Abgabe fertig werden.
Die Tests zu Wasteland 2, FIFA 15 und Stronghold Crusader 2 sind auch noch nicht auf der Webseite zu finden, weil wir die Spiele bisher einfach nicht testen konnten.
Hinzu kommen dann auch immer mal weider Embargos der Publisher, die einen Strich durch die Terminplanung machen.


----------



## Enisra (20. September 2014)

bigkosy schrieb:


> Also sind von vier angekündigten Test.



ja
deswegen steht auch nicht zum Spaß unten, das alle angaben ohne Gewähr sind ...
Ansonsten, Beschwerden an InXile, EA und FireFly Studios

btw.: ich weiß nicht ob es ein Fehler oder absicht ist weil das Heft ja erst bei den Abonennten da ist, aber beim Code einlösen ist noch Alan Wake oben und das Pull down Menü verwirrt ja doch schon so manchen


----------



## bigkosy (20. September 2014)

1.  War es ja nicht als Vorwurf gedachte sondern eher als Hinweis an andere Leser. Denn wenn ich mir das Heft in der Hoffnung und Vorfreude auf die 3 Tests kaufe und dann zu Hause feststelle, dass diese fehlen, wäre ich schon sehr verärgert.
2. Wäre es nett gewesen, wenn geantwortet wurden wäre ob die Tests denn nun (vorzugsweise natürlich im nächsten Heft) nachgereicht werden.
3. Ein Hinweis im Newsletter von Gestern wäre natürlich super gewesen.
4. Das mit dem Pulldown-Menü könnte an der Heftnummer 10 liegen und der Sortierung. Ich habe zumindest den Key nach ein paar Versuchen bekommen.


----------



## Bonkic (20. September 2014)

ich kann dir die wertungen verraten:

- wasteland 2 - 84%
- fifa 15 - 89%
- stronghold crusader 2 - 63%


----------



## bigkosy (20. September 2014)

Danke.

Kleine Enttäuschung2: Es sind nur 39 statt der im gestrigen Newsletter & im Artikel angekündigten 40 HD-Videos (26+13=39) ^^.


----------



## Bonkic (20. September 2014)

bigkosy schrieb:


> Danke.



das war natürlich nur ein scherz, oder nennen wir es schätzung.


----------



## Monalye (20. September 2014)

Wann habt ihr die neue Zeitung bekommen, heute??


----------



## bigkosy (20. September 2014)

@Bonkic: Wasteland 2 dürfte so stimmen. Stronghold Crusader 2 hoffentlich nicht.
@Monalye: Ja, Heute,


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. September 2014)

Verwirrt der Bonkic wieder die armen Leser.
Zu allen drei Titeln gibt es noch keine Wertung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. September 2014)

Sehr schöne Report-Specials. Allesamt sehr lesenswert. [emoji106]


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. September 2014)

bigkosy schrieb:


> 2. Wäre es nett gewesen, wenn geantwortet wurden wäre ob die Tests denn nun (vorzugsweise natürlich im nächsten Heft) nachgereicht werden.



Die Test sind in der nächsten Ausgabe. Garantiert. Wie erwähnt können wir leider nicht voraussehen, wann genau uns die Publisher eine Testversion schicken. Die Angaben auf der letzten Seite gelten daher immer nur, wenn es optimal läuft, und sind ohne Gewähr. Lässt sich leider nicht ändern


----------



## Bonkic (22. September 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> - stronghold crusader 2 - 63%



check


----------



## bigkosy (22. September 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Verwirrt der Bonkic wieder die armen Leser. Zu allen drei Titeln gibt es noch keine Wertung.


 Dann ist "Bonkic" scheinbar Hellseher .
 Aber ich bin doch überrascht, dass Wasteland 2 gute 84% bekommt, denn das bisherige Testtagebuch klingt nicht so durchweg positiv.


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. September 2014)

bigkosy schrieb:


> Aber ich bin doch überrascht, dass Wasteland 2 gute 84% bekommt, denn das bisherige Testtagebuch klingt nicht so durchweg positiv.



Da wäre ich als Tester auch überrascht ^^


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> - fifa 15 - 89%



check 

vielleicht sollte ich mal wieder lotto spielen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. September 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> check
> 
> vielleicht sollte ich mal wieder lotto spielen.



Jetzt wirst du mir unheimlich.


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Jetzt wirst du mir unheimlich.



ich vermute aber, dass mir peter den hattrick versaut.


----------



## Batze (23. September 2014)

Tolle Vollversion.

Ironie jetzt wieder off.


----------



## Enisra (23. September 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Tolle Vollversion.
> 
> Ironie jetzt wieder off.



Meinung, das gesuchte Wort ist Meinung
nicht Ironie ...


----------



## Batze (23. September 2014)

Nö, ich meine das so wie es da steht. 

Und dann W2, 84% Lol. Geht es noch. Ein so unfertiges Spiel, keine, unzureichende Lokalisierung, Mega Retro Grafik, u.s.w.
Hey, ist das ein Bonus auf die Retro Schiene?

Da müste X-COM ja locker 94 bekommen, und Divinity 104.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. September 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Und dann W2, 84% Lol. Geht es noch. Ein so unfertiges Spiel, keine, unzureichende Lokalisierung, Mega Retro Grafik, u.s.w.
> Hey, ist das ein Bonus auf die Retro Schiene?



Ließ doch den Thread richtig und schnappe nicht nur Elemente auf.
Wasteland 2 hat bisher keine Wertung von uns, da der Test noch nicht fertig ist.
Bonkic hatte in seinem Post nur seine Tipps abgegeben.


----------



## Bonkic (24. September 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Und dann W2, 84% Lol. Geht es noch. Ein so unfertiges Spiel, keine, unzureichende Lokalisierung, Mega Retro Grafik, u.s.w.
> Hey, ist das ein Bonus auf die Retro Schiene?



ROFL 
lesen hilft, mein batziger freund!


----------



## MisterBlonde (24. September 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Tolle Vollversion.
> 
> Ironie jetzt wieder off.



Perlen vor die Säue. 

Großartiges Spiel. Selten so viel Spaß in einem Actionspiel gehabt. Als 80er-Jahre-Actionfilmfan sind mir die Tränen gekommen. Alleine das Finale sticht eigentlich alles aus, was es auf dem Sektor gegeben hat. Das Spiel, das "Duke Nukem Forever" hätte sein sollen. Hoffentlich kommt "Vietnam War 2".

"Knive to meet you", hach... herrlich. Michael Biehn ist Gott, nur schade, dass das auf Deutsch mit dem Guybrush-Sprecher nicht so zündet.


----------



## Monalye (25. September 2014)

Ich hab' die Zeitschrift schon wieder bis heute nicht bekommen (vielleicht kommt sie ja heute noch), seit gestern gibt es sie im Laden zu kaufen. 
Muss ich dieses Mini-Abo auch extra kündigen, oder läuft es einfach aus? Ich hab' jetzt extra auch die 3. Ausgabe abgewartet, ob ich die zeitnah (vor Erscheinen im Laden) bekomme, um zu sehen ob es diesmal funktioniert, was es aber leider nicht tat. Deshalb möcht ich momentan auf keinen Fall mehr ein Abo haben. Wenn ich das extra kündigen muss, kann man mir hier bitte den Link dafür reinschreiben, ich kann ihn nicht finden.
Es tut mir echt leid, aber damit kann ich nicht zufrieden sein, da kauf ich die Zeitschrift doch lieber im Laden und zahl etwas mehr dafür, aber ich kann sie lesen bevor sie alt ist


----------



## RavensCryFan (26. September 2014)

Ich habe mir diese Ausgabe der PC Games gekauft und mit Freude den Artikel über Raven’s Cry gelesen. Jedoch gibt es da eine Sache, die mich doch wirklich sehr aufregt.
Doch zuerst eine kleine Frage: Waren die Bilder in der Zeitung aus dem aktuellsten Build oder aus einem Älteren? 

Sollten die Bilder jedoch aus dem aktuellen Build sein, so verwundert mich doch, dass kein einziges Wort der Kritik an der Inkonsistenz der Modelle gefallen ist und dass doch ein recht zuversichtlicher Ausblick auf die Zukunft gestellt wurde.

Eines vorweg. Ich bin kein Doktorand der Gesichtswissenschaft, aber es gibt Dinge, die man auch ohne ein Gesichtsstudium als absolut hirnverbrannt und historisch mehr als fragwürdig und vor allem unglaubwürdig ansehen kann. 
Topware und Reality Pump verkünden Tag und Nacht, dass sie ein realistisches und authentischstes Piratenspiel veröffentlichen wollen und dennoch sah man auf den Bildern der aktuellen PC Games sowie auch auf etlichen Screenshots und den letzten Trailer, wie auch der Gameplayvorstellung vom August, dass es immer noch Charaktermodelle gibt, deren Säbel sich nicht in einer Scheide befinden, sondern einfach am Modell angeklebt sind und einfach in der Luft schweben. Das mag zwar dem Einen oder Anderen egal sein, aber Fakt ist, dass so etwas doch auffällt. Weiterhin wurde ja mit „historischer Authentizität“ geworben. Was ist den bitte so authentisch daran, dass Waffen in der Luft schweben und magisch am Charaktermodell kleben, das mag zwar für ein billiges, klischeehaftes x-beliebiges Fantasygame gelten aber doch nicht für ein Spiel, welches in der Realität spielt und auch noch als authentisch beworben wurde.  Für alle die mir nicht glauben:  Hier ein Bild: http://www11.pic-upload.de/26.09.14/p11q7ct1kju.png 
Jedoch betrifft dies nicht alle Modelle. Reality Pump hat mit dem Modell von Christopher Raven und den Modellen der Soldaten zweifelsohne bewiesen, dass man doch in der Lage ist, Scheiden implementieren zu können. Das aber gefühlt 80% der anderen Charaktere immer noch keine besitzen ist wirklich ein Zeugnis eines A: unfertigen Spieles oder B: mangelnder Konsequenz. 
Zusätzlich ist noch ein Hauptfeature welches man sowohl auf der Shop- als auch auf der Gameseite nachlesen kann das Folgende: „Detailgetreue, historische Waffen und Schiffe“. 

Unter „detailgetreu“ versteht man aber nicht nur, dass die Waffen an sich detailgetreu aussehen, sondern auch, dass diese detailgetreu getragen werden und das geschieht mit Hilfe von A: Scheiden, die B:  in einem Wehrgehänge hängen und nicht etwa dass die Waffen einfach in der Luft schweben und sich dem Charakter befinden.  

Und ja, es gibt Spiele in denen die Modelle konsequent behandelt worden sind. In Mount&Blade zum Beispiel hat jedes Modell, welches eine Klingenwaffen führt auch eine dementsprechende Scheide dafür!

Weiterhin wurde mit historisch detailgetreuen Schiffen geworben. Wie gesagt, ich bin zwar kein Fachmann, aber nach einigen Ölgemälden und Schiffsmodellen, die auch als historisch akkurat vorgestellt werden und den Ölgemälden mehr ähneln als die Schiffe in Raven’s Cry.

Hier ein paar Beispiele, wie die Schiffe aussehen sollten:


https://www.flickr.com/photos/49225014@N05/8230229503/sizes/o/in/set-72157632135025276/
http://www.sailingwarship.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/an-english-sixth-rate-ship-firing-a-salute-as-a-barge-leaves-a-royal-yacht-nearby.jpg
https://www.flickr.com/photos/49225014@N05/8230237995/sizes/o/in/set-72157632135025276/

Als objektive Spielejournalisten solltet ihr doch ein wenig kritischer die Dinge betrachten. Es handelt sich um ein Hauptfeauture, welches beworben wurde. Ob es euch interessiert oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle, es wirkt nicht professionell, wenn ihr Dinge ignoriert, die beworben worden sind und die nicht eingehalten worden sind.

Sollten die Bilder aus der Zeitschrift nicht dem entsprechen, was ihr gesehen habt, so bitte ich um Entschuldigung.  Ich kann nur nachdem urteilen was ich gesehen habe und das waren inkonsequente Modelle und Schiffe, die mehr als komisch aussehen.

Gruß
RavensCryFan


----------



## Cityboy (26. September 2014)

Hab mir mein Lieblings Magazin gestern auch gekauft. Endlich wieder Lesestoff beim kacken :p
Die Vollversionen spiele ich aber seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr,.. endweder hab ich das Game schon oder die DvD´s gehen bei mir nicht.. bzw der Browser friert ein sobald Eure DvD in meinem Laufwerk ist... weis nicht woran das liegt. Alles Andere geht ja... zu der jetzigen Vollversion möchte ich aber auch was loswerden. Hab mir damals die Berichte durchgelesen, und bin voller Vorfreude an das Spiel rangegangen, das ich mir bei der letzten Sommer Sales Aktion bei steam, angelacht habe. Nach 20 Minuten Spielzeit hab ich das Game von der Platte gekickt. Hab selten sowas schlechtes gespielt... frag mich echt was an dem Spiel so doll sein sollte?, das die hohe Wertung rechtfertigt.... ... hmmm .. zumal das normale Farcry 3 ziemlich viel spass gemacht hat... naja... ist ja nicht schlimm nur 5 euro in den Sand versemmelt. Merke aber wie unterschiedlich die Wertungen ausfallen können... als Beispiel das Blackguards hat ja nur was in den 60-gern bekommen,... und ich habs verschlungen wie selten ein Spiel,... da hätte ich zb tatsächlich was in richtung der 85% erwartet. Gut das mich die PcGames Wertung nicht abgeschreicht hat und ich mir das Spiel geholt habe. War ein total tolles erlebnis.


----------



## Enisra (26. September 2014)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Hab selten sowas schlechtes gespielt... frag mich echt was an dem Spiel so doll sein sollte?,



Das ist eine Achtziger Jahre Parodie


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. September 2014)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Hab mir mein Lieblings Magazin gestern auch gekauft. Endlich wieder Lesestoff beim kacken :p


Kannst ja damit machen was du willst... Aber wehe du missbrauchst es als Klopapier...


----------



## Cityboy (26. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kannst ja damit machen was du willst... Aber wehe du missbrauchst es als Klopapier...



Ach Quark ... Es ist so, das man aufm Klo tatsächlich die Ruhe und Zeit hat was zu lesen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. September 2014)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Ach Quark ... Es ist so, das man aufm Klo tatsächlich die Ruhe und Zeit hat was zu lesen...


Was auch immer an "langen Sitzungen" so toll sein soll...


----------



## Cityboy (26. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das ist eine Achtziger Jahre Parodie



Mag ja so sein, hat mir trotzdem misfallen. anscheinend hab ich komplett was anderes erwartet. Kann ja mal passieren :p


----------



## Cityboy (26. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was auch immer an "langen Sitzungen" so toll sein soll...



Gute Frage, dennoch simpel zu beantworten ... RUHE und ZEIT


----------



## Monalye (26. September 2014)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Mag ja so sein, hat mir trotzdem misfallen. anscheinend hab ich komplett was anderes erwartet. Kann ja mal passieren :p



Ist mir mit diesem Spiel genauso ergangen, ich hab's mir vor etwa einem halben Jahr in  der Pyramide gekauft. Bis dahin kannte ich allerdings nur das "echte" Far Cry und hatte über dieses "Blood Dragon" nichts mitverfolgt, deshalb hab ichs mitgenommen. Beim Anspielen war das Staunen auch mal groß, was zur Hölle das denn sein soll


----------



## Monalye (27. September 2014)

Mir ist gestern beim Lesen der PCG so ein lustiger "Freud'scher 'Verleser'" passiert, den möchte ich euch unbedingt erzählen 

Wahrscheinlich war schuld, das ich davor noch stundenlang, bis nach Mitternacht, Torchlight II gespielt hatte, danach hab ich die PCG mit ins Bett genommen, um sie als Bettlektüre noch ein wenig anzulesen. 


Spoiler



Den eventuellen Vorwurf sie als Einschlafhilfe benutzt zu haben, streite ich gleich vorweg ab 



Eigentlich schon völlig übermüdet hab ich mich erstmal massiv darüber geärgert, das eine meiner Lieblingsseiten, nämlich die erste Seite mit den Redakteuren im Testteil, offensichtlich abgeschafft wurde. Nachdem ich den kompletten Testteil danach abgesucht hab ("do beschwer i mi morgen im Forum") hab ich mir das ganze Heft vorgenommen und bin dann doch noch ganz vorne fündig geworden  
Gleich daneben ist das PCG-Tagebuch und da ist mir mein ulkiger Lesefehler passiert. Ob daran die späte Stunde,  meine vorherige, ungeduldige Suche nach einer meiner Lieblingsseiten, oder was ich am ehesten vermute, die Schriftart  schuld waren, weiß ich nicht 

Es geht um: "Matti gibt Rauchzeichen"
...Ich überleg gerade, ob ich das in einem Spoileralarm weiterschreiben soll, nicht das ich noch eins auf die Mütz' bekomm, daher mach ich das lieber mal 



Spoiler



Ich hab den Text etwas überflogen und nahm  eigentlich nur "Grillsaison" und "schmorte" nachhaltig war.
Dann guckte ich mir das Bild darunter an, da steht (und ich schreibs jetzt bewusst so abgetrennt wie in der Zeitung)

Mattis
Lebens-
motto:
Kleckern
nicht klot-
zen!

Mona las, noch völlig unter dem Eindruck der Worte "Grillsaison" und "schmorte" statt "Kleckern" "_Kleekern_"
Hm... was will man uns Lesern damit sagen, ich hatte schon mal mitbekommen, das Matti aus Nordeuropa kommt, grillen die da Kleekerne? Man kann sowas ja echt nicht ausschließen, andere Länder... usw. 
Nicht genug, ich suchte auch noch das Bild nach gegrillten Kleekernen ab, "aber warum tut der die aufs Mainboard?" und "was sind eigentlich Kleekerne, werden aus den Blüten Kerne, wenn die mal verblüht sind?"

Diese Gedankensprünge hatte ich natürlich nur innerhalb weniger Sekunden, nicht das hier der Eindruck entsteht, das ich minutenlang grübelnd über dem Foto gebrütet habe, mir ist mein "Freud'scher 'Verleser'"  natürlich schon recht flott bewusst geworden und hab mich weggelacht darüber. 

Aber guckt euch doch selbst mal den Text bei diesem Bild an, das "c" sieht doch tatsächlich fast so aus wie ein "e" und fertig haben wir den Gemüsegarten


----------



## MichaelG (27. September 2014)

@An die Vollversions-Nörgler: Seit doch einfach froh, daß der Zeitung regelmäßig und oft sehr gute Game beiliegen. Daß bei der Vielzahl nicht immer der eigene Geschmack getroffen werden kann oder man das Game bereits hat kann durchaus passieren.  PCG kann ja keine 300.000 potentielle Leser fragen a) welche Spiele habt ihr schon und b) Welche wollt ihr nicht.

Auch bei der Konkurrenz gibt es nicht immer die Vollversion die einen gefällt und die man noch nicht hat.

Und je mehr Games man hat desto enger wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit,  daß ein Game ein Volltreffer ist. Denn für eine Zeitungs-Beilage gehen ja keine aktuellen Games.  Wenn man aber vorher den Steaks zum Glühen gebracht hat gibt es halt kaum Möglichkeiten,  daß einen a) ein Spiel gefällt daß man b) zudem noch nicht hat.


----------



## Monalye (27. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> @An die Vollversions-Nörgler: Seit doch einfach froh, daß der Zeitung regelmäßig und oft sehr gute Game beiliegen. Daß bei der Vielzahl nicht immer der eigene Geschmack getroffen werden kann oder man das Game bereits hat kann durchaus passieren.  PCG kann ja keine 300.000 potentielle Leser fragen a) welche Spiele habt ihr schon und b) Welche wollt ihr nicht.
> 
> Auch bei der Konkurrenz gibt es nicht immer die Vollversion die einen gefällt und die man noch nicht hat.
> 
> Und je mehr Games man hat desto enger wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit,  daß ein Game ein Volltreffer ist. Denn für eine Zeitungs-Beilage gehen ja keine aktuellen Games.  Wenn man aber vorher den Steaks zum Glühen gebracht hat gibt es halt kaum Möglichkeiten,  daß einen a) ein Spiel gefällt daß man b) zudem noch nicht hat.



Auf die nächste VW freue ich mich, nach längerer Zeit eine die ich noch nicht hab . Ich hab' Call of Juarez - The Cartell und wollte schon immer auch mal Gunslinger haben, hatte es aber zuletzt als Retail nirgends gefunden.  

Ich find die Auswahl der VW echt hochwertig, klar hat man als Gamer schon das eine oder andere, aber das sind doch immer richtig  tolle Spiele. So wie zb. Alan Wake zuletzt, oder Dungeon Siege III, Anno usw., alles große Namen, zum Jammern würde ich es finden, gäbe es nur Wimmelbildspiele, 3-gewinnt-Spiele, oder sonstige Arcadegames. Die die jammern sind viel zu verwöhnt heutzutage, kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Enisra (27. September 2014)

nja
ich finde jetzt auch nicht das über VVs ansich, sondern eher darüber geredet wird, das Blood Dragon so garnicht zünden wollte


----------



## smutjesmooth (27. September 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Auf die nächste VW freue ich mich, nach längerer Zeit eine die ich noch nicht hab . Ich hab' Call of Juarez - The Cartell und wollte schon immer auch mal Gunslinger haben, hatte es aber zuletzt als Retail nirgends gefunden.
> 
> Ich find die Auswahl der VW echt hochwertig, klar hat man als Gamer schon das eine oder andere, aber das sind doch immer richtig  tolle Spiele. So wie zb. Alan Wake zuletzt, oder Dungeon Siege III, Anno usw., alles große Namen, zum Jammern würde ich es finden, gäbe es nur Wimmelbildspiele, 3-gewinnt-Spiele, oder sonstige Arcadegames. Die die jammern sind viel zu verwöhnt heutzutage, kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen.



Gunslinger kann Ich dir nur empfehlen.Ist nach der Gurke "The Cartel" wieder ein richtig gutes CoJ geworden.Hab es aber schon vor paar Monaten auf der CBS mitgenommen.Daher werde Ich die nächste PCG Printausgabe wohl auch auslassen.Die Infos sind ja meist vor dem Heft online.Daher kauf Ichs nur bei einer interessanten Vollversion.Dank Tablet gibts ja auch so genug Klolektüre im Netz. ^^


----------



## MichaelG (27. September 2014)

Naja wahrscheinlich muß man dafür auch ein Faible für Retro haben oder eine Beziehung zu den 80er Jahren. Jemand der irgendwann mal 1995 oder noch später geboren ist kann damit nicht viel anfangen. Schon klar.


----------



## MisterBlonde (29. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja wahrscheinlich muß man dafür auch ein Faible für Retro haben oder eine Beziehung zu den 80er Jahren. Jemand der irgendwann mal 1995 oder noch später geboren ist kann damit nicht viel anfangen. Schon klar.



Das Hintergrundwissen zur Film und TV-Kultur der 80er & frühen 90er, sowie eine Beziehung dazu ist auf jeden Fall absolute Grundvoraussetzung. Alle "Unwissenden" sehen darin halt fälschlicherweise nur Müll, während die Zielgruppe sich über jedes einzelne Detail und Zitat freut. Im Grunde ein wenig wie bei Tarantinofilmen.


----------



## Dolomedes (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab nur Blood Dragon gesehen und das Ding gekauft XD


----------

